# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  DGX-1, deep learning supercomputer in a box, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

Home page - nvidia.com/dgx-1

NVIDIA DGX Systems - nvidia.com/dgx

Nvidia DGX-1 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

DGX-1: world’s first deep learning supercomputer in box

Published on Aug 18, 2016




> The NVIDIA DGX-1 is the world's first purpose-built system for deep learning with fully integrated hardware and software that can be deployed quickly and easily. Its revolutionary performance significantly accelerates training time, making the NVIDIA DGX-1 the world's first deep learning supercomputer in a box.


"Blood, Software and 120 Billion Transistors: How NVIDIA Built DGX-1"

by Brian Caulfield
July 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Nvidia DGX-1 Unboxing at Benevolent.AI

Published on Oct 7, 2016




> Unboxed: Benevolent.Ai unlocks the most challenging deep learning solutions with NVIDIA’s DGX-1 supercomputer.

----------


## Airicist

Announcing DGX Systems

Published on May 15, 2017




> NVIDIA DGX Systems are designed to give data scientists the most powerful tools for AI exploration-tools that go from your desk to the data center to the cloud.

----------


## Airicist

DGX Systems: built for leading AI research

Published on Jul 22, 2017




> NVIDIA DGX Systems are designed to give data scientists the most powerful tools for AI exploration-tools that go from your desk to the data center to the cloud.

----------

